# Thoroughbred Gelding



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I think he's pretty cute. Are you local to him? I'm in NC. He looks very solid. He didnt seen to mind the horses in the paddocks going crazy


----------



## breezy17 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm in the Greensboro area


----------



## breezy17 (Mar 21, 2011)

But he isn't particularly flashy, but that's okay. I got the chance to talk to his owner, and he just seems like a solid, good guy who is beginner friendly. Did you think the price was reasonable?


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

ehhh. A good horse like that around here goes for $2500. My gelding in FL could have been sold for $2500, but here in NC, probably worth $900. I think theyre asking too much.


----------



## breezy17 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hmm. The owner was open to negotiations, so maybe I'll talk to her about that.


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

HOLY COW thats expensive, For that much I will haul you down a sane, nice APHA mare that is beginner friendly and ok on the trails. FYI my cousin is down there in the Sandhills and for that price she has a really nice apendix mare for sale. She is started over jumps and stuff too. I can get you her info if you want it. Aberdeen NC is where she is at.


----------



## breezy17 (Mar 21, 2011)

Would you give me that information, please? And see, I had no idea! I'm new to this!


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

he's nice looking, but i'm wondering about the whole long rein thing.... the pictures only showed him with long reins and sticking his neck out too. If he was raced (it said something about jockey club) he might still have the racehorse attitude of go fast when there is pressure on the bit.... they would have had to teach him to respond to the seat or something to stop. Maybe i'm wrong and it's just his preference to go on a long rein, but to me it's something that is not trained correctly then. He does seem like a nice horse, and i'd go look at him just to find out. Nice TB's are worth it, i helped train one for 6 months, and they really get attached to you if they like you =)


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

to me he seems expensive too.... but only because horses are dirt cheap here... where i live there are more horses than people!


----------



## breezy17 (Mar 21, 2011)

Where do you live? I think the East Coast tends to be expensive.
You are right about the rein, I wondered as well- but I assumed if it was a beginner's first horse, he wouldn't be a "go-go-go" sort of horse.


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

Here is the ad 

NICE Appendix mare! English or Western, jumping or trail. Excellent eventing prospect! NEW VIDEO | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

Also if you look at the other videos there is video of her under western saddle too.


----------



## breezy17 (Mar 21, 2011)

She is a beautiful mare! She may be a little green for me, though.


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

Understood, I dont think she is a bad girl, she is pretty good out there but you have to be comfortable with your horse. Either way that TB is priced way too high! Keep looking if you are on FB look up Camelot Weekly. Its a horse auction out of NJ that horses that are DEAD broke go for 200-500 dollars would be money well spent to get one hauled home from there and you are saving their lives from the kill pen. Also I know someone out of PA that sells horses before the broker sends them to the kill pen. She is pretty honest and fairly reasonable Havent seen anything go over 1000 with her. Look her up again on FB Theresa Anderson-Nason she has a lot of good ones right now a 10yr old Paint that is right up your alley for like 700 bucks! With shipping and everything still would be under 2000!

I meant the paint... I like the appy and I dont know how dead broke he is....


----------



## MissPhoebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm not sure if you are still looking for opinions since the consensus seemed to be that he is overpriced but I think he is worth a look and at least a test drive if you are close to him. I can't tell you whether he is worth that price where you are at, but I can tell you that coming from PA in a pretty large equine area, he is a steal at that price. I guess it just depends on where you are at so if that's high for your area then I guess there are other possibilities.

Regardless of the price aspect, I think he seems like a very broke and very forgiving horse. If anything I think he looks LAZY. She is really pumping her legs and trying to get him to work and he seems to just keep plodding along and at the canter I think it looks like she is doing more work than him too. Also, the fact that there is heavy traffic, horses freaking out in the paddocks, and she runs him over a pole on the ground by accident because she is looking back and he doesn't even bat an eyelash at any of it, has to be a good sign.

As far as the rein, I don't think it's anything more than she simply doesn't need to be in his face or using an aggressive rein because he doesn't need one. I don't think it means that he is resistant to contact, and, if you go try him, see what his reaction is to more contact. I show in pleasure, and they want to see a soft loop in the rein, an even steady gate, and a nice head carriage without contact. My guess is that is what he is used for or would do best at. 

Hope this helps. Regardless of your decision I hope you go and try as many horses as you can and really test them. You can fall in love with a video but until you ride them, you will never really know. i always tell people to look at many and compare. Happy horse hunting


----------



## breezy17 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, Phoebe! I spoke with the owner, and she said the loose rein was just to show how quiet he was under saddle, no other reason, and not related to contact issues. I believe that the price is relatively reasonable.. horses like him tend to go for almost $12,000 around here (of course, they jump more than 2'3, which he doesn't). I am planning on giving him a test-ride.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, $12,000 is waaay overpriced. I'm in uber-expensive Connecticut and that horse would only go for $3,000 tops here. If that really is market rate, my suggestion would be a road trip to KY or some place similar. It would save you an easy $10,000


----------



## breezy17 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah.. I would never spend that much on a horse! No matter what! But the seller is very friendly and open to negotiations, so hopefully we can work the price down somewhat.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

SPORT HORSE NATION

There's a nice mare on this website for $7,500 right up the road from you in VA. It's right after the ad for puppies.


----------



## MissPhoebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm glad you are taking him for a ride. Hopefully it goes well. You'll have to let us know how it goes for you or what you thought. 

I thought the ad said he was 4k? I don't know where the 12k came into play but that is too expensive. I've seen horses like him, if he is truly for beginners, priced at 4 and go for around 3. He's worth that. 

Good luck


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

I think he's a pretty good price, but then again I live in MA which is crazy expensive. Plus, if you're good fit for him I'm sure they would accept a lower offer since they seem to want him to go to a good home. Good luck trying him out!


----------



## breezy17 (Mar 21, 2011)

Phoebe- The 12k was just a generalization. It is not odd to see horses being sold for 12,000 dollars in my area. The owner is open to a lease-to-buy situation as well, so hopefully we can work out a good price.
Z- I hope so! Erin, the owner, seems genuinely concerned about him going to a loving home, not just a home that will pay a lot of money.


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

lol, when i first started to ride i lived in California, anything that's ridable costs around 10,000.... like i said, i now live in a place where horses are cheap, and a 10,000 $ horse would be a top-level imported (German) 3'6 eventer with papers and some show ribbons to prove it. the difference is huge, so it's always really hard to ask other people what a good price is. based on what you've said i might revise that he's too expensive for your area, if a 2'3 jumper is above 10,000! Here he'd be worth around 1-2,000. Just check what's on the market for similar horses, and if they're all the same then he's not overpriced for your area. Have fun trying him out, and it's always nice to gain more experience, even if you don't buy him! keep us updated =)


----------



## breezy17 (Mar 21, 2011)

The general consensus is that around 4,000 is not bad, and it seems to be average. I am going to test-ride a horse tomorrow, and I will keep you all updated


----------

